# Is tap water really so bad?



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Supposedly, we have pretty good water in this district and that would be the obvious choice. However, I have found a lot of threads suggesting the tap is like never a good choice.

My next choice would be 'non-tap' bottled water. Sophie's a classy dame. Maybe she should have Voss water or Evian.

I could get one of those Brita filter thingees if it is really considered essential.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

Im wondering this also. 

for my fish we just leave the water out over night and ad de-chlorinator to the water. wondering if the same would be okay for hedgies?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Really, it just depends on the quality of your tap water. There are some people on the forum that use tap water for their hogs, and don't have any issues with it. If your city's water is pretty clean, then it should be fine if you want to use it. If you're not sure about the quality, or if you're just unsure and want to be safe, a Brita filter would be a great option, or going with bottled water. The reason I always used bottled water with Lily was because I knew it was good quality, and it was easier to have the bottles for trips to the cabin, or when I was going to be gone and she stayed with my aunt, to keep her water the same. Personally I wouldn't use a de-chlorinator or anything like that in water that my hedgie was going to drink.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I use tap water for Diggory. I always just assumed it was fine...we give it to my dog? I know dogs probably have a better immune system but idk.

I also have a filer thing that I could use but if I were to start using that would I have to mix half filtered and half not at first or will it even matter?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I just use filtered water for all my pets. For my hedgie it just makes it easier for travel as sometimes they can be picky about different water from a different place.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

My mom got offended with me using our brita and bottled water with Alice, but I can't rely on the tap water in the city I moved to. Even I'm afraid to drink from it :? 

The reason for my mom's offensive is that the hedgie we had when I was younger lived 6 years on tap water so... Mom assumes she did something right :lol:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a mini fridge in the pet room (I know, it's weird...) but that has filtered water that I give to Teddy Bear, I personally don't trust the tap water


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Tap water in most places is safe as long as you boil it, not the case of the city I live in because it is too harsh and is known to cause kidney stones. I wouldn't give Agatha anything I wouldn't drink myself, not even my fish use tap water.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I didn't know this, I always give tap water, but as far as I know the water in my country is good (and everyone drinks it and gives it to their pets). But I'll check it just to be sure.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here in Oregon we have great water, and I have no worries about giving Inky tap.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a civil engineer and have taken classes on this subject. 
Water quality varies depending on the area you live. But even good quality water should be filtered. I dont recomend people drinking tap water without running it through a filter like a brita so you should filter it for hedgies too


----------



## gstice (Jan 19, 2012)

vasogoma said:


> Tap water in most places is safe as long as you boil it, not the case of the city I live in because it is too harsh and is known to cause kidney stones. I wouldn't give Agatha anything I wouldn't drink myself, not even my fish use tap water.


It's the same way here in Oklahoma. I never drank the water because it smells like dirt and grass; I don't even feel clean after a shower sometimes. But after my cats and neighbor's dogs got kidney stones I switched to RO water (I was already getting that fr my fish tanks so I just picked up another 5 gallon jug).


----------

